# LiveTips mobile app - basketball tips



## nbabogdan (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi Betting-Forum community,

I have a new project for live betting tips for basketball ( mostly Nba ) - for now the app is only on iOS ( soon also on Android )

I offer *promo codes* for *1 month free subscription* for everybody who's interested in *live betting tips* and *basketball*.
You can get one by writing me an *email to nbalivebet@gmail.com* describing your experience / interest in live betting.

I have more than 10 years experience in live betting on basketball, having many lessons to learn, but I think I have enough maturity now to be able to have patience, discipline and knowledge to have good tips, so that's I'm launching this project - which is based only on live tips.
If you want more info about me or the project, feel free to email / contact me.

Best,
Bogdan


----------

